# email notifications not working



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not getting email notifications of posts again - It's been a quiet afternoon :roll: This applies to PMs too.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Aye up - seems to be coming through again but in drips...


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

seem to have dried up again :evil:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

still dont get them, havent for months :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

They are working for me at the moment fine. Check the email under your profile on TTF then check your spam settings on your email account. I've got BTYahoo and once when they dried up a while back, it was due to the list of blocked email addresses including the TTForum URL by accident. In Yahoo it's under > Options > Block Addresses. The list can be added to when you select something as "spam" and then after it just silently blocks and it doesn't appear in your spam folder. Possibly I did that by accident - worth checking.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

john, do you have the url so i can put it into the allowed section?

cheers


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> john, do you have the url so i can put it into the allowed section?
> 
> cheers


[email protected]********.co.uk
http://www.********.co.uk

Is that what you meant?


----------

